# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  الساباط أيام زمان و أيام الصيف

## أبو سلطان

*الساباط و أيام الصيف*

*ذكرني أخي المفيد بالساباط و ما أعرف الكلمة إذا كانت عربية أصلا أو مستوردة لكني أحببت أن أكتب لكم شيء عن السوابيط و عن فوائدها و كيف كانت شبه منتجعات في بعض القرى في أيام الصيف* 

*فهي فعلا اندثرت عن كثير من القرى في القطيف، لكني لا أعرف إذا اندثرت عن القرى كلها*

*و الساباط هو عبارة عن سقف مبني يعلوه غرف نوم و أحيانا على الغرف خلوات، و موجود فوق طريق في وسط المدينة أو القرية*

*و لع منفعتان مباشرة و غير مباشرة*

*فالمنفعة المباشرة من هذا الساباط هي إما ربط منزلين لعائلة واحدة على جانبي الطريق لتكثير غرف نومهما و ربطهما من أعلى ببعض أو اتفاق بين الجارين على جانبي الطريق لاستعمال حائطيهما للبناء و اقتسام غرف ما على الساباط نصفين متساويين بين الطرفين – يعني توسعة للجميع*

*أما المنفعة غير المباشرة فهي للغير. و هي في بعض البلدات الداخلية كالشريعة مثلا كانت شبه منتجعات صيفية تستعمل لصالح أهل البلدة كعامل تبريد يقضون تحتها قيلولة أقسى ساعات النهار الحارة، بين الثامنة و العاشرة عربي بعد الظهر، فالهواء فيها عادة يكون بارد و كثيف*

*و هذه الميزة لا تحتاجها رجال أهل القرى الفلاحية لأن عندهم الأفضل و هي النخيل*

*فظلة نخلة أو حتى فسيلة أو شجرة قضب تحت هذا الجو المفعم برطوبة الأنهار و الضواحي و الشروب، هي حلم لا يحصل عليه حتى في أرقى منتجعات العالم و بدون دفع ثمن - دي لا يتشققوا النخالوة و ينك الوالد!*

*و كانوا الفلاحين يقضون هذه الساعات أيضا في النوم و تسمى القيلولة*

*و قبل أن يتجه الفلاح للنوم يبلل غترته و إزاره بالماء أو حتى يبلل ثوبه و يسوي له شيء من خوص النخل أو ورق القضوب النظيفة على الأرض فيفترشها و يضع غترته و إزاره فوق بدنه و ينام هنيئا مريئا – نوم العوافي*

*برودة طبيعية خلابة ليست له لوحده فقط، لكن الذباب أيضا الذي يملأ الأفق بسبب وجود الغداء من التمر و الرطب، فإنه يشعر بالحرارة و يريد أن ينام، فينام على جسد أخينا الفلاح بطوله و عرضه، و عند ما تنظر إلى الجسد الممدد على الأرض تراه قطعة سوداء على شكل جسد يشوبه لون أخضر لماع – يعني دبان متعافي واجد على جسده لكنه أعني الدباب لا يتحرك – يعني نائم*

*و نعود للساباط،، و* *أنا كنت صغير لكن أذكر أحداث متفرقة في القطيف من هنا و هناك لأني عشت في معظم مدنها و قراها بسبب كون عمي العلو في القلعة و عمتي في الشريعة و والدي من باب الشمال و الوالده و هي الأهم من القديح و أنا من البحاري - حشى بتاع كله*

*فأذكر منتجع من منتجعات السوابيط في الشريعة و هو ساباط في طرفها الغربي*

*هذا الساباط كان يقع تقريبا قريب من الخباز الأفغاني الآن الذي يقع على الناصية قريب من العبكري لمواد الكهرباء على شارع الملك عبد العزيز*

*و كل يوم يأتوا أهل الشريعة بعد بيعهم السمك لأن غالبيتهم متخصصين في هذا المجال و أخدهم حمام العوافي في حمام عين الشريعة و تناولهم الغداء يأتوا إلى هذا الساباط لأخذهم قليل من القيلولة*

*فتراهم صرعا كالأضاحي نائمين على جنوبهم مفترشين مديد أو حصر يهببون على أنفسهم بمراوح يدوية اشتروها من سوق الخميس صنعت في غالبها في التوبي أو لبعضهم من يستطيع الدفع أكثر صنعت في صفوى فهي أجمل و أغلا*

*لكن عند ما تنظر إلى ظهورهم تراها حمراء ملتهبة و بعضها تدمي، و أنا منهم، من شدة التقرح من الحر الشديد و الرطوبة و يتقلبون على الجوانب من شدة الألم*

*و لا يوجد طبيب و لا يوجد دواء، لذلك يستمر الحال على هذا الوضع أشهر حتى ينتهي فصل الصيف - عذاب* 

*إذا الساباط و لكونه صنع أساسا لغرض التوسع في غرف النوم لكنه أيضا منتجع لبعض القرى الداخلية يقضون فيه الرجال قيلولة الظهر* 

*و هنا لم أذكر النساء! فلهم البيوت خالية من الرجال يسرحون فيها و يمرحون بحريتهم الكاملة*

*فرحم الله السوابيط و أهلها و أيامها*

*و شكرا لحسن قراءتكم*

*العم أبو سلطان*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه 
تراني  وحده مره معجبه بالسوابيط ماأدري لاويش أحب منظرها وااااااااااجد
من أشوف واحد قعدت أتمقل فيه مدري لاويش 
داكوا بعد في واحد جديد مسويينه داخل الديره
مع إنه موأثري بس عاجبني
إذا فيه عكوس لاتبخل علينا بهم

----------


## المفيد

> *الساباط و أيام الصيف*
> 
> *ذكرني أخي المفيد بالساباط و ما أعرف الكلمة إذا كانت عربية أصلا أو مستوردة لكني أحببت أن أكتب لكم شيء عن السوابيط و عن فوائدها و كيف كانت شبه منتجعات في بعض القرى في أيام الصيف*  
> *فهي فعلا اندثرت عن كثير من القرى في القطيف، لكني لا أعرف إذا اندثرت عن القرى كلها* 
> *و الساباط هو عبارة عن سقف مبني يعلوه غرف نوم و أحيانا على الغرف خلوات، و موجود فوق طريق في وسط المدينة أو القرية* 
> *و لع منفعتان مباشرة و غير مباشرة* 
> *فالمنفعة المباشرة من هذا الساباط هي إما ربط منزلين لعائلة واحدة على جانبي الطريق لتكثير غرف نومهما و ربطهما من أعلى ببعض أو اتفاق بين الجارين على جانبي الطريق لاستعمال حائطيهما للبناء و اقتسام غرف ما على الساباط نصفين متساويين بين الطرفين – يعني توسعة للجميع* 
> *أما المنفعة غير المباشرة فهي للغير. و هي في بعض البلدات الداخلية كالشريعة مثلا كانت شبه منتجعات صيفية تستعمل لصالح أهل البلدة كعامل تبريد يقضون تحتها قيلولة أقسى ساعات النهار الحارة، بين الثامنة و العاشرة عربي بعد الظهر، فالهواء فيها عادة يكون بارد و كثيف* 
> *و هذه الميزة لا تحتاجها رجال أهل القرى الفلاحية لأن عندهم الأفضل و هي النخيل* 
> ...



الله يرحم ايام زمان
ترى يابوسلطان حتى الفلاحين ينتفعوا بالساباط
فبعد الغدا كنا نجلس تحت هذا الساباط كنا نشتري غرشة بيبسي بربع ريال
وفنجالين حب وعلوج بربع ريال المجموع كله نصف ريال ونتكي تحت هذا الساباط لمدة ساعه ساعتين وبعض اشباب كانوا ايجابوا
اياهم ريديو يعني .....هههههههه الباقي عليك يابوسلطان
الشكر كل الشكر لك اخي ابو سلطان كفية ووفية 







*نَـسِيَ الزَمَـانُ شَقَـاوَتِيْ وَ بَــرَاءَتِيْ* 

*وَ طُـفُوْلَـتِيْ ... وَ الغُـرُّ مِنْ أَخْـدَانِي*
*كَـمْ وَثْبَـةٍ لِـيْ فِيْ الأَزِقَّـةِ وَقْـعُهَـا* 

*مَـا زَالَ يَـقْـرَعُ بِـالصَـدَى آذَانِـي*
*تِـلْكَ الأَزِقَّـةُ مَـا رَأَيْتُ شَـبِيْهَـهَـا* 

*فِيْ الحُـسَنْ إِلا الـرِّيْمُ فِـيْ الغِيْطَـانِ*
*وَ اللَّيْـلُ يَـفْتَـرِشُ السَّمَـاءَ كَـأنَّمَـا* 

*نُثِـرَتْ عَلَيْنَـا مِـنْ نُجُـوْمِ جُمَــانِ*
*وَ اللَّهْـوُ فِـيْ* *سَـابَاطِ حَمْـدَانٍ**(41)** إِذَا* 

*انْتَبَـهَ الصَّبَـاحُ بِنُـوْرِهِ اليَـقْـظَـانِ*
*وَ تَـظَلَّلَتْ بِـسُقُـوْفِـهِ جَـلَسَاتُنَــا* 

*وَ مُـزَاحُنَــا بِبَــرَاءَةٍ وَ حَنَــانِ*
*وَ لَنَا بِهِ فِيْ الصَّيْـفِ مِـنْ رِيْـحِ الصِّبَـا* 

*بَـرْدٌ وَ مِـنْ أُنْـسِ اللِّقَـاءِ مَعَــانِي*
*فَهُبُـوْبُهُ يَـأْتِـيْكَ رَطْبــاً مُـنْعِشــاً* 

*مِثْـلَ النَّمِيْـرِ لِمُهْجَـةِ العَـطْشَــانِ*
*يَـجْـرِيْ رَخَـاءً فِـيْ هُـدُوْءٍ رَائِـعٍ* 

*أَنْغَـامُـهُ تَـجْلُوْ صَـدَى الأَحْــزَانِ*(ابيات من القصيدة الخالدة صور من بلادي للشاعر الاذيب الاستاذ  محمد بن ملا علي آل توفيق اطال الله في عمره )

----------


## أبو سلطان

*حبيبي إنت المفيد* 
*جيب الصوره مره فانيه علشان نقراها و اناقشها عن قرب لأنك ذكرتني ابحاجات قديمه عمرها حوالي 55 إلى 60 سنه تقريبا:* 
** 
*أول شيء أبغى أتأكد منك إذا هذا الساباط الشمالي قريب بيت من ناصر و قريب دكان الشرفاء الله يرحمهم جميع*  
*لأن في هذه المنطقة كانت عندي ميزة ما تتوفر للكل* 
*أقول لك عليها:* 
*داخل الديرة كانت مغلقة تماما من هذه الناحية يعني بيت المعلم و بيت اقويسم و بيت بن علوان و الخيلان الشاعر و غيرهم داخل الديرة، و هذا الساباط بره فكيف تستطيع الوصول إليه مباشر؟* 
*كان عند الكثير الأمر مستحيل بس عندي أنا ما كان مستحيل لأن اهنيه بيت أعتقد وقف و اللي ساكنين فيه من أهلي و ساكنين فوق و البيت هذا فيه باب على الداخل و فتحة على برى على الطريق جنب الساباط* 
*و أنا بما أني أعتبر منهم أولا، و ثانيا صغير فأمر في الإتجاهين بدون لا طق طق و لا سلام عليكم امسامح بالكامل* 
*و أخبرك بعد هذا الساباط مو عتيق واجد واجد غيره أعتق منه كاللي عند الجنبي و اللي في بيت الشاعر* 
*يعني أنا شفت هالطرق بدون ساباط و شفته بساباط* 
*و مشكور لأنك صلحت الحفرة لأن الرجال اللي كان حامل الرطب المرة الماضية مسكين طاح فيها* 
*و طيب إلا ليش ما اتخلينا انشرق اشوي ثم انغرب منها أراويك الدروازة الشرقيه و الوادي و بعدين نرجع على نفس الطريف انغرب و أراويك الدروازة الغربيه عند الضريب و عن حسرتك*

*و لا تنسى تشتري لينا غرشة كولا ابربع*  
*رحم الله داك الزمان و مشكور المفيد*

----------


## مرة الغالي

فديــــــــــــــــــــت لقديح وفـــــــــــــــــــديت ترابها 

ربي يحفظها ويخليها لنا 


ويااااريت الزمن يرجع فينا لورى عشان نشوف هالمناطق الحلوووه
<< امووووت في التراث 




ولاحرمنا الله من مواضيعك الحلوه 
لك شكري وتحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*مشكوره أختي مرة الغالي على المرور على الساباط مال أيام زمان*

*بس إن شاء الله اتبردتي و شربتي كولا*

*تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

ساباط ماساباط .. ماافهم في هالسوووالف .. كل اللي اعرفه ان امي ربي يحفظها اذا عصبت تقول 
اها بس عن ساباط جبدي .. مادري وش دخل الساباط في الجبد  :amuse: 
هالصورة .. عجيبة ذكرتني بأيام زماان .. يعني من بعد7سنوات من التقاط هذي الصورة لاني من مواليد 1404 هـ 

 
واتذكر اللي يسموها داخل الديرة في عواميتنا الحبيبة كانت بهذا الشكل الاول كنت اشوفها مخيفة
بس الحين احن لذيك الايام واتمنى لو ترجع ايام الطفووولة . 
خي ابو سلطااان .. تسلم ع الطرح .

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ساباط ماساباط .. ماافهم في هالسوووالف .. كل اللي اعرفه ان امي ربي يحفظها اذا عصبت تقول 
> 
> اها بس عن ساباط جبدي .. مادري وش دخل الساباط في الجبد 
> هالصورة .. عجيبة ذكرتني بأيام زماان .. يعني من بعد7سنوات من التقاط هذي الصورة لاني من مواليد 1404 هـ 
> 
>  
> واتذكر اللي يسموها داخل الديرة في عواميتنا الحبيبة كانت بهذا الشكل الاول كنت اشوفها مخيفة
> بس الحين احن لذيك الايام واتمنى لو ترجع ايام الطفووولة . 
> 
> خي ابو سلطااان .. تسلم ع الطرح .



* أوه داخل الچبد لول صوابيط واجد أختي أميرة باحساسي، و خصوصا عند النسوان، لكن يتراوا ليي ألحين هَم هجموهم*

*في ديرتنا أبد ما يبغوا شي من التراث كله ايقولوا يزول الچبد و يجيب اللوعة*

*حتى أنا اتصقي اتأفرت منهم  و صرت مفلاتهم*

*وووووووووووووويع!*

*إلا ما قلتي ليي ويش أحبار صاباط العوامية اللي ضكرتيه، طيحوه لو بعدهم؟*

*انچان زين لو ايطيحوه و نفتك منه!*

*هههههههههههههههـ*

*و تسلمي*

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكوره على المعلومات الحلوه

----------


## أموله

تسلم من كل شر ع المعلومآت القيممه ××

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مشكوره على المعلومات الحلوه



*شكرا أختي، ارسم العشق، على المرور*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> تسلم من كل شر ع المعلومآت القيممه ××



*و أنتي أيضا لكِ السلامة الأبدية من الله تعالى*

*و شكرا على المرور أختي أموله*

----------


## الفرقان2

*الله يرحم سوابيط قلعتنا الحبيبة آآآآآآآآآآه على القلعة وآيامها الجميلة وأهلها الطيبيبين ... يا ديرتي وديرة أهلي ترى مانسيناش وأنتي محفورة قي قلوبنا فأن اقتلعوا الآثار !!!!!! لن يقتلعوا المشاعر التي تحمل الذكريات لأنها القاعدة التي قامت عليها حياتنا الحاضرة والمستقبلية من خلال الحكايا التي ننقلها لأبنائنا .... فعاشت السوابيط وعاشت أيامها الخالدة ... أيام التواصل الإجتماعي.........*
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...e6faf25d19.jpg

----------


## أبو سلطان

يعني أختي الفرقان 2، تذكري الساباط الظلمي اللي ابعز النهار و الفانوص فيه معلوق؟

ياااااااااااااو، حندس

الله يرحم أيامه

و شكرا على المرور

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله الله عيلى سوابيط لول 

لول فيه ساباط في نص الديره 

هذا اللي ليي ذكريات واااااااااااايد وياه 

واللي أذكرهم في الديرة واااااااااااااااايد 

بس اللي في وسط الديره هذا عجيب غريب

ندش على ذاك البيت ونشوفهم يتغدوا 

>>قواك الله أبو فلان ....تسلم عليش أمي أم فلان 

وإحنا ركيييييييييييض ...نلعب الصيده 

اللي ويانا ما يقدروا يدشوا ذاك البيت 

ولول فيه بعض اليمانيه والعمانيين أول ما جوا الديره يشتغلوا في البني 

يتريحوا تحت الساباط 

وكنا نترس أغراش ماي ولا نفافيخ ماي وشوية تراب 

ومن يناموا مل تشوف الا العفره قايمه 

يا عمي ....الحقووووووه ....

وفيهم طبع اليمانيه من يلحقوا واحد ما يهدوه 

وإحنا ندور في ذاك المحل وما لينا الا ذاك البيت 

وندش وركييييييييض واليماني الخبل ورانا 

ويوم شافوه أهل البيت كان يمسكوه 

ويطيحوا فيه ضرررررررررررررب

لامن قال .......الله ربي 

وإحنا بقينا على هالحالة لامن تالي خلاص إشتغلنا 

في النخيل 

وهونا عن الشطانه 

الساباط كان رمز من رموز البلد ومظهر إجتماعي للتعاون بين أفراد المجتمع 

وتقارب مهم للجيران 

تسلموا أخواني ........أبو سلطان .......المفيد 

ما قصرتوا والله 


رحم الله والديكم 

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الصاباط و المرزاب
كل اسمعهم يقولو هيك..
حدي اعرف الزرنوق
ههههههههه ومن فتره عرفت المرزاب
والحين الصاباط عرفته
قرت عيني ..  :embarrest: 

بس ما حصل وشفت واحد حقيقي في ديرتنا قائم الى الحين
يجوز فيه بس مو في طخة بيوت اهلي
تسلمو اخواني عالمعلومات والصوره
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أبو سلطان

> الله الله عيلى سوابيط لول 
> 
> لول فيه ساباط في نص الديره  
> هذا اللي ليي ذكريات واااااااااااايد وياه  
> واللي أذكرهم في الديرة واااااااااااااااايد  
> بس اللي في وسط الديره هذا عجيب غريب 
> ندش على ذاك البيت ونشوفهم يتغدوا  
> >>قواك الله أبو فلان ....تسلم عليش أمي أم فلان  
> وإحنا ركيييييييييييض ...نلعب الصيده  
> ...



 عفاريك شيطان بلوسي من صغرك

مسكين يا أنا اللي ما أهش و لا أكش 

لكن داك الصاباط و أهل داك البيت فعلا كانوا ليكم حمى

الله يذكرهم بالخير إن كانوا أحياء

أو يرحمهم إن كانوا موتى

و شكرا أخي واحد فاضي و رحم الله والديك

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مرحبا
> 
> الصاباط و المرزاب
> كل اسمعهم يقولو هيك..
> حدي اعرف الزرنوق
> ههههههههه ومن فتره عرفت المرزاب
> والحين الصاباط عرفته
> قرت عيني ..  
> بس ما حصل وشفت واحد حقيقي في ديرتنا قائم الى الحين
> ...



 بنتي الكريمة اميرة المرح أعتقد كل القرى فيها صوابيط بس البحاري و التوبي و الملاحة و الحلة ما فيهم صوابيط و لما ندخل على جزيرة تاروت انلاقي الصوابيط بس في تاروت نفسها أما الباقي فلا يوجد بهم صوابيط كدارين و السنابس و الزور و هم القدم أما الباقي فهم جدد

و إذا كنت غلطان يجب التصحيح فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها

و قرت عينش بالمعرفة التاريخية فعلا

و شكرا لكِ

----------


## البتول2020

يسلموا على المعلومة المفيدة

----------


## أبو سلطان

> يسلموا على المعلومة المفيدة



كله ببركت تشجيعكم

و شكرا لك أختي

----------


## عطر الزمن

انا اللي اذكره بس اللي في الصوره جنب محل مسباح 

كنت اخاف امر عليه يمكن يطيح فوق راسي 

ههههههههههههههه

وهذا دليل على تماسك الجيران مع بعضها والمشاركه في الخير 

يعطيك الف عافيه على جهودك

دمت بود وحترام 

تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

شكرا لك و للمفيد اللي جابها و غاب

وين اخونا المفيد لا أعلم فهو أخ عزيز و غالي

أرجو أن يكون بخير

تحياتي لك بنتي عطر الزمن

----------

